# 18' Open Bow Marada Boat



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

We are selling our beautiful boat, we just don't get enough use out of it! It is an 18' Marada open-bow boat with 4.3 Mercury engine at 220Hp...not many boats on the water will keep up with this one! This boat runs and looks great and is sooo much fun. Great for fishing, skiing, tubing, swimming! $7,500 is a steal for this boat! We are located in Westland, MI and you can find my Craigs List post at Marada.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

What year is the boat and how many hours are on it??

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Sweathog62 said:


> What year is the boat and how many hours are on it??
> 
> Very nice indeed!!


It is a 1999 Marada in very good shape. I am not sure how many hours are on it, I will check this evening. We had it out once this year for about an hour, once last year for maybe 2-hours, and the previous 3ish years we had it out maybe 5hrs each year. Obviously, we just don't use it enough...runs great though and is always a lot of fun when we do get it out!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like a nice boat. Too bad I don't have a lake to use it on...


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Sounds like a nice boat. Too bad I don't have a lake to use it on...


Yep, that's the "boat" we are in! We usually take it with us on our annual trip to Silver Lake, MI and that's about it. However, we sure do have a lot of fun when we do take it out, I know the day after we sell it we will be wishing that we had it again.


----------

